# Catherine?



## no_boundaries (Oct 12, 2007)

has anyone seen her lately? been years since ive tried to look for it


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

We tried to locate her about 4 weeks ago. I had a POS GPS. I don't know if she is covered or my GPS that was the problem.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Katheryn wreck been covered ever since the beach re nourishment project and will remain covered like a lot of places around the pass until they stop wasting money on the beaches that will wash into the pass with every storm that passes through here.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

X2 Sealark


----------

